# Happy Birthday Apollo!



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Apollo's birthday isn't until tomorrow, but I am not sure if I will be on or not.

Happy Birthday Apollo! I love you so much, and I can't believe you are one year old already! I'm so proud of you, all that you have learned, and what a sweet boy you are! All you have to do is just express your soul with your eyes, and somehow you manage to win over a crowd of complete strangers! You are so gorgeous, and so smart! You even taught yourself how to do things just by observation. 

You had your struggles as a pup, but we pulled through, and we did it! For awhile, I didn't know if you would make it, but you proved us all wrong, and you fought hard. When it was my turn to go through a struggle, you never let me down. You seemed to know instantly if I was feeling down, or if I was in pain, as if I told you. Often times you would walk right up to me, and give me kisses, or jump on the sofa to rest your head on my legs. Sometimes when I was in the bathroom for a long period of time I would hear you come to lay down at the door and wait for me.

You always give me the hero's welcome. If I am coming in the living room for the first time in the morning, or whether I am coming home from wherever, you always greet me like I have been gone forever. You have such a will to please, and you are so obedient. I couldn't ask for a better boy! 

Happy 1st Birthday my darling boy, we did it!

Now for some pictures of Apollo's life so far:

Five weeks old, when we first picked you out:










Eight Weeks old, your first day at home.










At 4 months, so sick, in my father's arms.










The first time you met your baby brother, at 5 months:










Comparing Chompers for the first time, Apollo was 6 months, Zeus 3 months:










A beautiful stack at 7 months:










8 months, 5 months:










9 months:










10 months:










11 months, graduating from basic obedience courses, and beating a lab in rally, and stays:










12 months, the most recent photo I have:


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

a year old already!!! WOW Time sure does fly

he is gorgeous!


----------



## axle5 (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful Dogs, Seems like they are everything someone could want.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow a year already...








Apollo


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Handsome Apollo!!!

Wow I can't believe he is a year old
celebrate crazy
we love you


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Apollo, you luscious darling boy!!
*the 2nd puppy pic is SO cute


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks! I'm gonna attempt to make him something special as a treat. I love that second puppy pic too!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Apollo!

He is so handsome! From your story it seems he's as beautiful inside as he is out. 

He has grown up so fast into such a stunning GSD.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday Apollo, you are sooo handsome. Don't think I've ever seen his baby pictures, he was adorable, no wonder he grew up to be so handsome. Love how happy he is with his little brother but Mercy! I couldn't deal with 2 young boys in the same house all the time.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks! I gave him his present today, he got a bad cuz, and he adores it! At first when I gave it to him, he looked at me like, "For me?"

He batted it around, playing with it, squeaking it, and carrying it. I think he has a new favorite toy! He's sleeping right now. If I didn't know better, I'd swear he had the sleeping habits of a senior GSD, not a pup!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I love that "comparing chompers" photo! It's a classic! 

Happy Birthday Apollo!


----------

